# VTC Mini v3.02 firmware



## Nailedit77 (20/4/16)

http://www.joyetech.com/mvr-software/?sid=155

What’s new in Version 3.02?
This time, we bring you something really interesting to your eVic-VTC Mini — custom logo is now enabled. With the new Firmware Version 3.02, users can upload custom logos onto the eVic-VTC Mini as you like. The logo should be single color bmp. picture with limited 64*40 pixel.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (20/4/16)

holy hell thanks dude. Wow this thing gets updates so often


----------



## G-Step (20/4/16)

So I did the firmware upgrade and found that the SS316 option doesn't appear. Does anybody else get this as well?


----------



## BhavZ (20/4/16)

G-Step said:


> So I did the firmware upgrade and found that the SS316 option doesn't appear. Does anybody else get this as well?


No SS option and no Ti option

Have to set SS in tcr mode. from what I read 92 for TCR seems to be the best setting for 316L SS

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## BumbleBee (20/4/16)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (20/4/16)

lol can you upload that skull please  @BumbleBee

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (20/4/16)

The menu has changed a bit, when the temp mode is flashing then hit the minus button to get the type flashing, then change the wire type with the + button

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## G-Step (20/4/16)

BumbleBee said:


> The menu has changed a bit, when the temp mode is flashing then hit the minus button to get the type flashing, then change the wire type with the + button


Got it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (20/4/16)

Kolashnikov said:


> lol can you upload that skull please  @BumbleBee


Here you go... 




You will just need to convert it to .BMP, I can't upload the BMP on here

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## BumbleBee (20/4/16)

This is sooo cool! Thanks for bringing this to our attention @Sickboy77

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## BhavZ (20/4/16)

BumbleBee said:


> The menu has changed a bit, when the temp mode is flashing then hit the minus button to get the type flashing, then change the wire type with the + button


Hori sheet that is brilliant

My bad, please excuse my post above

Joyetech does not disappoint

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (20/4/16)

BumbleBee said:


> Here you go...
> 
> View attachment 51870
> 
> ...


Thanks Bud

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (20/4/16)

BumbleBee said:


> This is sooo cool! Thanks for bringing this to our attention @Sickboy77
> 
> View attachment 51872


Are you saving it with paint in monochrome bitmap? mine are coming so unclear


----------



## BhavZ (20/4/16)

@BumbleBee what did you use to create the text on the mod on the right?


----------



## BumbleBee (20/4/16)

BhavZ said:


> @BumbleBee what did you use to create the text on the mod on the right?


Started off with Coreldraw then resized with PaintShopPro


----------



## BhavZ (20/4/16)

BumbleBee said:


> Started off with Coreldraw then resized with PaintShopPro


Sweet, thanks man


----------



## Kalashnikov (20/4/16)

BhavZ said:


> No SS option and no Ti option
> 
> Have to set SS in tcr mode. from what I read 92 for TCR seems to be the best setting for 316L SS


TRy 88... even better. did cotton tests with it. no burn

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ (20/4/16)

Kolashnikov said:


> TRy 88... even better. did cotton tests with it. no burn


Shot for the heads up, will give it a try


----------



## WARMACHINE (20/4/16)

BumbleBee said:


> View attachment 51862


PUNISHER......LEGEND


----------



## Kuhlkatz (20/4/16)

The TI and SS 316 Temperature Modes are still there. 

3 x click to enter the settings mode, Right or + to get to Power / Temp / TCR . 
When in Temp Mode, click - or left button and NI will flash. Right button or + will then toggle between TI / SS316 / NI. 
Its the same as selecting TCR options M1 / M2 / M3.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WARMACHINE (20/4/16)

Kuhlkatz said:


> The TI and SS 316 Temperature Modes are still there.
> 
> 3 x click to enter the settings mode, Right or + to get to Power / Temp / TCR .
> When in Temp Mode, click - or left button and NI will flash. Right button or + will then toggle between TI / SS316 / NI.
> Its the same as selecting TCR options M1 / M2 / M3.


WOW, that sounds like when I want to de-activate traction control on my car.....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kuhlkatz (20/4/16)

WARMACHINE said:


> WOW, that sounds like when I want to de-activate traction control on my car.....



Lol, it SOUNDS complicated, but is much simpler when you have the device "in yer hand" 

Also, don't be a tonsil like me, and blame the firmware if you try the settings while the USB cable still is still plugged in. The AMP display stays up while USB is connected, no matter what you select. Unplug the device, and voila, preferred setting for PUFF (in my case) is back.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Marzuq (21/4/16)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kalashnikov (21/4/16)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## sabrefm1 (21/4/16)

some nice logos there, heres mine

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## mildly.inked (21/4/16)

I updated mine, worked for 10 min and now it's dead and wont come on/charge/anything...


----------



## Kalashnikov (21/4/16)

mildly.inked said:


> I updated mine, worked for 10 min and now it's dead and wont come on/charge/anything...


Plug it back into your pc and install update again. after that select exit then remove your device. If you plug in your device while the software tool is open the screen will go black

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mildly.inked (21/4/16)

Kolashnikov said:


> Plug it back into your pc and install update again. after that select exit then remove your device. If you plug in your device while the software tool is open the screen will go black


I tried but my PC isn't picking it up at all... completely dead it seems...


----------



## mildly.inked (21/4/16)

Ok sorted, thanks for the suggestion @Kolashnikov! I tried different USB cables and ports and got it to pick it up on my PC eventually. The firmware updater picked it up as having version 0.00 loaded so I reloaded 3.01 and it's grafting again. 

I love my little mini, if I was stuck with only my Rolo it would have been a ballache lol.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (21/4/16)

mildly.inked said:


> Ok sorted, thanks for the suggestion @Kolashnikov! I tried different USB cables and ports and got it to pick it up on my PC eventually. The firmware updater picked it up as having version 0.00 loaded so I reloaded 3.01 and it's grafting again.
> 
> I love my little mini, if I was stuck with only my Rolo it would have been a ballache lol.


No problem bud. Mine has gone black about 3 times while uploading the logo lol. If you select logo then when selecting the image you press cancel the device does not come on till you add the logo

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (21/4/16)

Mine also did that briefly yesterday. I disconnected the USB, removed the battery & put it back in and re-flashed with 3.02. It came alive again after that.
I would be seriously ticked off if it was possible to brick a mod during a legit update.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (21/4/16)

Kuhlkatz said:


> Mine also did that briefly yesterday. I disconnected the USB, removed the battery & put it back in and re-flashed with 3.02. It came alive again after that.
> I would be seriously ticked off if it was possible to brick a mod during a legit update.


My LG G3 is bricked so bad it needs a motherboard replacement. I have learnt my lesson with messing with software.

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## KlutcH (21/4/16)

For those troll dry hits hahaha




Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## KlutcH (21/4/16)

Another one. This is awesome... i am whilling to take requests if anyone is interested in anything custom. Inbox me and ill make it when i have some time.




Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## mildly.inked (21/4/16)

KlutcH said:


> Another one. This is awesome... i am whilling to take requests if anyone is interested in anything custom. Inbox me and ill make it when i have some time.
> 
> View attachment 51989
> 
> ...



PM incoming!


----------



## Ezekiel (21/4/16)

So this whole trend reminds be a bit of a this back in the day:












So this was 16 years ago... does that mean in 16 years we'll have a mod with all the features of an iPhone?

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## xstrid3rx (21/4/16)

can have lots of fun with this


----------



## Kuhlkatz (21/4/16)

Right at home...

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## WARMACHINE (21/4/16)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (22/4/16)

Absolutely Loving the increase wattage that came with the update

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 10


----------



## BhavZ (22/4/16)

Kolashnikov said:


> Absolutely Loving the increase wattage that came with the update
> View attachment 52106




Yoh dude what battery you running that you get 450w?????

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (22/4/16)

BhavZ said:


> Yoh dude what battery you running that you get 450w?????

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## BhavZ (22/4/16)

Kolashnikov said:


> View attachment 52136


I think I need to source some of those awesome batteries
Like a little nuclear reactor in your pocket

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kalashnikov (22/4/16)

BhavZ said:


> I think I need to source some of those awesome batteries
> Like a little nuclear reactor in your pocket


Hahah 1 day we will have batteries that give you 1 week life out of a single 18650

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NewOobY (22/4/16)

i can't wait to update mine, you guys seem so creative - I wonder what I am gonna do...


----------



## BWS (22/4/16)

Not sure if anyone else has experienced this but my logo get chopped in half vertically and flipped

@KlutcH May I have that Keep calm and vape on ?


----------



## BuzzGlo (22/4/16)

some one should make an ecigssa logo


----------



## BWS (22/4/16)

BuzzGlo said:


> some one should make an ecigssa logo



http://www.ecigssa.co.za/vtc-mini-v3-02-firmware.t22070/page-2#post-358619


----------



## Clouder (22/4/16)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yagya (22/4/16)

Cuboid.... boeta en boetie


----------



## brotiform (22/4/16)

Clouder said:


> View attachment 52142



Has the same power output as a Honda too

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Nailedit77 (22/4/16)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (22/4/16)

BuzzGlo said:


> some one should make an ecigssa logo



There is 2 different versions here : https://drive.google.com/open?id=0ByoX905J4kvgT0JEQTgxR3FEaXc
Ignore the 'Katz'


----------



## Kalashnikov (22/4/16)

Sickboy77 said:


> View attachment 52167


Open that image on paint. right click and select invert colours. Then it would look even better on the device


----------



## BhavZ (22/4/16)

Sickboy77 said:


> View attachment 52167


Finish him!!!


----------



## Nailedit77 (22/4/16)

BhavZ said:


> Finish him!!!


 hehe


----------



## Clouder (29/4/16)

brotiform said:


> Has the same power output as a Honda too



@brotiform I'm sure if you try to vape at 147*KILO* watt (which my Honda produces) , you would get your face blown clean off


----------

